# [EVDL] EVLN: Renault Zoe EV Spyshots r:160km



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> >
> > http://www.autoevolution.com/news/spyshots-renault-zoe-41841.html
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Marin.

I try to post on various points of the EV world but readers' interest 
is not very strong on EVSE points, nor pack swap-out stations by 
companies like Better Place. But, I get a few of those posts out 
there enough to reference to them, see
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22Better+Place%22&sort=date

Like much of the EV Industry, it all got quieter right after the Volt 
fires media hoopla, and after it turned 2012. But then I just dig a 
bit harder.

Most of what I read concerning Better Place is from newswires for 
Australian and Asian readers. I remember an Aussie writer stated it 
well, that when there is a concern for the lack of EVSE 
infrastructure, Better Place has a better chance of gaining a 
foothold. They also stated Better Place's marketing team having that 
same idea and targeting localities that fit that criteria.

Better Place has targeted having stations right here in Silicon
Valley with visions of showing businesses that a delivery EV can do
a couple of pack swaps on their regular routine of trips between SF
and San Jose, CA (~100 miles each round trip).

But the newswires for and from the U.S. aren't keen on pack swapping
(its like the U.S. media is making these decisions, rather than the 
customers?!?). But there is much-a-do about L3 EVSE by the media. 

With a proposed 500 mile EV using an IBM pack, I suppose a level-4 
charging standard will need to be established. Imagine, a 2500 mile
pack being recharged to 80% in 5 minutes regaining 2000 miles.
High-Voltage high-tension wire Utility substations will become a 
happening place ...


As far as Tesla not offering SatNav standard on all their EVs, my 
thoughts are Tesla is tailoring their product packages to suit their 
customers. With Tesla's Roadster up in the $100+k and the coming 
Model-S in the $60+k price range, their customers may have other 
needs than say a noob EV/pih driver in the $30+k price range who 
may want an all-in-included package.

Different strokes for different folks
...
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O214-differntstrksfrdffrntflks.html


brucedp.150m.com

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Renault-Zoe-EV-Spyshots-r-160km-tp4318183p4318779.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bruce Parmenter wrote:
> >With a proposed 500 mile EV using an IBM pack...
> 
> What is an IBM pack? First time I hear about it and Google does not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I posted the link to the IBM 500 mile battery, and a link
to the other posts on that topic.

I am a little surprised Cor. I thought you were one of the 
few that were reading my 'other' EVLN items that are posted 
in stealth mode to minimize complaints. 

For those that do not know, I try post no more than two 
newswire items per day. But I usually post about three more 
to just the archive. I also put a link at the end of my 
brucedp5 newswire posts for easy access to the 'other' posts
I make that do not go to your intray. For those that think 
this silly or clumsy, I do what it takes to be able to post 
these newswires, yet minimize complaints.

That 2000 miles in 5minutes was just my extrapolation of
what the media will expect EVs to be able to charge at
in the future (More power Scotty!). There currently is no
L4 standard. And the media will always want more before
they will think an EV is a 'real' car.

I guess I am even more old-school than you. While I could 
check and print off web maps of my trip destinations, I carry 
in my EV a vast supply of current paper maps with me. I 
learned to do this from my ol' driving-the-company-ice days.
I had to be ready from the Oregon boarder, out to Reno, down
to LA, I was usually set for any Customer Call I was paged on. 

But I am familiar with SatNav systems. I had a neighbor that 
could not live without it 'telling her where to go' all the 
time :-/ % Isn't Technology 'Special'? %


{brucedp.150m.com}





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Bruce Parmenter wrote:
> > >With a proposed 500 mile EV using an IBM pack...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I am familiar with SatNav, I just find it a distraction
except in cases where you can't prepare yourself like you
had where you can receive a page while you are on the road.

One of my good friends has found another use for her TomTom
as the GPS unit is called in some countries: on a long drive
she got so lonely that she *deliberately* took a wrong turn,
just so the voice would start talking to her.... 

Gave me a good laugh when she 'fessed it.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Monday, January 23, 2012 2:34 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Renault Zoe EV Spyshots r:160km

I posted the link to the IBM 500 mile battery, and a link to the other
posts on that topic.

I am a little surprised Cor. I thought you were one of the few that were
reading my 'other' EVLN items that are posted in stealth mode to
minimize complaints. 

For those that do not know, I try post no more than two newswire items
per day. But I usually post about three more to just the archive. I also
put a link at the end of my
brucedp5 newswire posts for easy access to the 'other' posts I make that
do not go to your intray. For those that think this silly or clumsy, I
do what it takes to be able to post these newswires, yet minimize
complaints.

That 2000 miles in 5minutes was just my extrapolation of what the media
will expect EVs to be able to charge at in the future (More power
Scotty!). There currently is no
L4 standard. And the media will always want more before they will think
an EV is a 'real' car.

I guess I am even more old-school than you. While I could check and
print off web maps of my trip destinations, I carry in my EV a vast
supply of current paper maps with me. I learned to do this from my ol'
driving-the-company-ice days.
I had to be ready from the Oregon boarder, out to Reno, down to LA, I
was usually set for any Customer Call I was paged on. 

But I am familiar with SatNav systems. I had a neighbor that could not
live without it 'telling her where to go' all the 
time :-/ % Isn't Technology 'Special'? %


{brucedp.150m.com}





> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > Bruce Parmenter wrote:
> > >With a proposed 500 mile EV using an IBM pack...
> >
> ...


----------

